# New Year's Eve question



## tonichiwa (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi everyone,
My partner and I will be spending New Year's eve in Dubai this year. 
I am wondering what activities/parties/venues will be best to attend. Has anyone experienced the Dubai or Abu Dhabi New Year's eves parties? Do most expats host their own private parties? 
Don't want to be left out if there are fun things happening.
Thanks for your feed back!
Antonio


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There are lots of parties to choose from for New Year's Eve in Dubai! I would recommend you try and stick to the Dubai Marina side though as you will get to see the difference fireworks displays at midnight. Burj Al Arab and The Atlantis put on a great show!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

This will be my third NYE in Dubai. The first year that I was here, we had a private party, which was by far the most fun I've had in Dubai. The party was such a success that rather than go out on the weekends, we carried on with the tradition and had a fair few more parties throughout the rest of the year. One thing with parties is to make sure that you do not upset the neighbours (some might report you to security but some may call the police!), though on NYE I would expect most people to be out partying as opposed to trying to catch some sleep!

I was living in the Marina last year and spent the evening with one of my good friends, watching the fireworks display for free. I had a pretty good view from my balcony. It seems that a fair few of my neighbours also had the same idea. The actual partying was done on New Year's Day!

Time Out will soon be publishing its annual list of activities hosted by the different hotels throughout the festive season, which will give you a fair idea of what's on offer this year. You can also look at their website as tickets are often available through their website and that will give you a good idea of what you could do/ where you could go for NYE.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

One of the best NYE's I had was at Baristi Bar, we lived at the Marina then so could walk home afterwards (getting a taxi home can be a big problem). We didn't leave till 4am but it was a VERY expensive night!! Last year we had family visiting so went to Umm Sequim Beach to watch the Burj Al Arab fireworks then went home and had a party. Atmosphere at the beach was fantasic and it was free (cold though).


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Last year, we had a barbecue on the little beach spot between the Habtoor Grand and JBR's Walk. There were a total of about 10 people on that beach, so it was absolutely amazing. We got to watch all the fireworks and didn't pay a cent or should I say fil!


----------

